# Érase una vez...



## ruben40

Érase una vez...(once upon a time)
Alguém sabe como é que se diz isso en português?
Atê breve


----------



## MOC

"Era uma vez"


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Só para informação dos lusófonos que leiam este fio, em Espanhol também se diz: "Había una vez..."
 
Saudações.


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Só para informação dos lusófonos que leiam este fio, em Espanhol também se diz: "Había una vez..."
> 
> Saudações.


 
Exactamente. Como em

_'Había una vez_
_ un lobito bueno_
_ al que maltrataban_
_ todos los corderos'_ 

do José Agustín Goytisolo 

E para agradecer a atenção (o 'detalle' como vocês dizem), em português também.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Exactamente. Como em
> 
> _'Había una vez_
> _un lobito bueno_
> _al que maltrataban_
> _todos los corderos'_
> 
> do José Agustín Goytisolo
> 
> E para agradecer a atenção (o 'detalle' como vocês dizem), em português também.


 
Y en algunos cuentos infantiles de antaño:* Érase que se era*


----------



## ruben40

Pelo que parece em espanhol da mais jogo [ se diz assim em português...é correta esta expressão?]


----------



## olivinha

ruben40 said:


> Pelo que parece em espanhol da mais jogo [ se diz assim em português...é correta esta expressão?]


 
Oi, Ruben. 
Isso seria uma tradução literal da expressão espanhola _dar juego_, mas em português não tem este sentido.
Veja aqui uma minidiscussão que tivemos sobre isso.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Y en algunos cuentos infantiles de antaño:* Érase que se era*


 
Lembrei-me de outra: "*Han de estar y estarán...*" 

Sds


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Lembrei-me de outra: "*Han de estar y estarán...*"
> 
> Sds


 

Ou "Érase una vez y mentira no es..."


----------



## olivinha

Talvez seja isto uma pergunta para o fórum Solo Español, mas alguém poderia explicar qual é a função do "se" de "érase una vez"?


----------



## Carfer

Eu próprio já me tinha interrogado sobre a razão, mas releguei-a para as idiossincrasias que todos os idiomas têm. Talvez o 'se' queira acentuar a distância, a indefinição temporal.
Fiz uma busca rápida nos meus dicionários de dúvidas e nos de frases feitas e nada. Talvez por terem ouvido a expressão desde o berço, os falantes de espanhol não se interroguem sobre o porquê


----------



## Mangato

Sin duda es com dice Carfer. Se acentúa tanto la imtemporalidad del cuento, y la indefinición premeditada. (En un tiempo y un lugar  imprecisos). Esta expresión ha quedado exclusivamente para los cuentos infantiles.

Pero el se, indefinido continua en vigor

Se dice, se comenta....


----------



## ruben40

Então melhor não vamos mentar a expressão "Érase que se era"...ainda mais antiga mas agora muito empregada pelos "contacontos".

como é que se diz de moda, actual?
é correcto contacontos? (pessoa que relata contos em público é não soamente para os meninos)


----------



## olivinha

Carfer said:


> Eu próprio já me tinha interrogado sobre a razão, mas releguei-a para as idiossincrasias que todos os idiomas têm. Talvez o 'se' queira acentuar a distância, a indefinição temporal.
> Fiz uma busca rápida nos meus dicionários de dúvidas e nos de frases feitas e nada. Talvez por terem ouvido a expressão desde o berço, os falantes de espanhol não se interroguem sobre o porquê


 


Mangato said:


> Sin duda es com dice Carfer. Se acentúa tanto la imtemporalidad del cuento, y la indefinición premeditada. (En un tiempo y un lugar imprecisos). Esta expresión ha quedado exclusivamente para los cuentos infantiles.
> Pero el se, indefinido continua en vigor
> Se dice, se comenta....


 
Sim, Mangato, o "se" indefinido continua em vigor, mas só pode aparecer antes do verbo conjugado ou depois do verbo no infinitio ou gerúndio:
Por exemplo: 
hace_r_se
haci_éndo_se
Mas:
se ha_cía_
E nunca
hac_ía_se. 

Este é o meu _problema_ com "érase": se o "se" é um pronome, não poderia vir depois do verbo conjugado "ser", neste caso "era". 

Como você aponta, "érase" não é utilizado no dia a dia, parece parte desta expressão exclusiva dos contos infantis. Mesmo assim aí vemos esta fórmula _verbo conjugado + pronome_ que, pelo menos no espanhol contemporâneo, é considerada gramaticalmente incorreta, um erro aliás que ninguém (quero dizer nativo) comete. Daí a minha dúvida e curiosidade. Curiosidade por saber se no passado esta fórmula era usada e/ou considerada correta. E se, como disse o Carfer, mantêm-se como uma idiossincrasia do idioma.


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Sim, Mangato, o "se" indefinido continua em vigor, mas só pode aparecer antes do verbo conjugado ou depois do verbo no infinitio ou gerúndio:
> Por exemplo:
> hace_r_se
> haci_éndo_se
> Mas:
> se ha_cía_
> E nunca
> hac_ía_se.
> 
> Também com imperativo: Siéntese, cállese
> 
> Este é o meu _problema_ com "érase": se o "se" é um pronome, não poderia vir depois do verbo conjugado "ser", neste caso "era".
> 
> Como você aponta, "érase" não é utilizado no dia a dia, parece parte desta expressão exclusiva dos contos infantis. Mesmo assim aí vemos esta fórmula _verbo conjugado + pronome_ que, pelo menos no espanhol contemporâneo, é considerada gramaticalmente incorreta, um erro aliás que ninguém (quero dizer nativo) comete. Daí a minha dúvida e curiosidade. Curiosidade por saber se no passado esta fórmula era usada e/ou considerada correta. E se, como disse o Carfer, mantêm-se como uma idiossincrasia do idioma.


 

Sím Oli, nos textos antigos aparece frequentemente esta construção verbo conjugado + se.
Veja

O texto é do Quijote, mas no seculo XIX, ainda se usava esta fórmula


----------



## Isabelavon

Ruben,

De moda = na moda . Ex : Esta música está na moda
Contacontos = Contadores de história

Abs,

Isabela


----------

